

Lala.com - Social iTunes Competitor with 6 Million Songs, 10 Cents A Song - vlad
http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal_tech/music/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=211300166

======
smoody
I'll take Rhapsody's subscription service any day.

$15/month on LaLa: add 150 songs every month to my stream list.

$15/month on Rhapsody: have instant access to millions of songs every month.

BTW, I do not work for Rhapsody or any of its partners.

